# Lechlade



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Lynwood & Co Cafe. Great spot in Lechlade. I have disturbed the peace there on a Saturday as a MAMIL, always welcome. On top of a quality cup of Coffee they do some great bites too.

Great spot, well appointed and I hear on an expansion path?


----------

